# The collection has grown a bit.



## kentuckiense (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't really have room for much more! I want to pick up another besseae and Joyce and Norito Hasegawa and then calm down a bit.


*Mexipedium*
_Mexipedium xerophyticum_ 'Oaxaca' CBR/AOS


*Paphiopedilum*
Brachypetalum
_Paphiopedilum bellatulum_ f. _album_
_Paphiopedilum_ Blanchett (_Paphiopedilum niveum_ 'White Out' x _Paphiopedilum_ Psyche 'Krull's King' AM/AOS)
_Paphiopedilum_ Sierra Lace 'Tightly Knit' HCC/AOS x _Paphiopedilum_ Island Mist 'Tall Tall Giant'
_Paphiopedilum_ Double Trix 'Perfect 10' x _Paphiopedilum_Bella Lucia 'Red Cap' AM/AOS 

Polyantha
_Paphiopedilum sanderianum_ x sib. ('Dragon Dance' x 'Dark Spider')
_Paphiopedilum_ Leroy Booth 'Tip Top' x _Paphiopedilum rothschildianum_ 'The King'

Parvisepalum
_Paphiopedilum delenatii_
_Paphiopedilum micranthum_
_Paphiopedilum_ Armeni White (_Paphiopedilum armeniacum_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Fanaticum (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Green Ice' x _Paphiopedilum micranthum_ 'Mallingham')
_Paphiopedilum_ Fumi's Delight (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum armeniacum_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Ho Chi Minh (_Paphiopedilum vietnamense_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Lynleigh Koopowitz (_Paphiopedilum delenatii_ 'Fair Rosamund' x _Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Green Giant')
_Paphiopedilum_ Magic Lantern (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Memoria Larry Heuer (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Tracery' x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_ 'Alabaster')
_Paphiopedilum_ Memoria Larry Heuer (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_)

Parvisepalum x Polyantha
_Paphiopedilum_ Gloria Naugle (variegated) (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum rothschildianum_)


*Phragmipedium*
_Phragmipedium besseae_ 'Peru 1988'
_Phragmipedium fischeri_ ('Waunakee' x self) (x3)
_Phragmipedium_ Cape Gold Nugget (_Phragmipedium pearcei_ x _Phragmipedium_ Eric Young)
_Phragmipedium_ Uranus (_Phragmipedium lindleyanum_ x _Phragmipedium_ Grande)
_Phragmipedium_ Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N x _Phragmipedium fischeri_
_Phragmipedium_ Red Lightning 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x _Phragmipedium besseae_ 'Black Falls' AM/AOS

That took forever.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

Zach your collection definately grew. Nice parvi collection. I had an excel spreadsheet of my collection with data and all that but it got erased. And now I'm just to damn lazy to remake it.

Would you be able to post a picture of your Gloria Naugle? I would love to see the foliage.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 7, 2006)

1. We have to get you a Beverly Fischer. I can't stand the thought of you not having one of your favorites in there. Plus I am tired of hearing you talk about it. :rollhappy: 

2. I would lay a cool $100 bill on the table that says there is no way in hell you are stopping after you get those two plants. I used to say I was giving it up after the next plant too. That was four years ago, I am still saying it, and I break the vow every f'ing time. 

Friends may come and go, and wives are replaceable, but orchids get in your blood and the sickness has no cure.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> Would you be able to post a picture of your Gloria Naugle? I would love to see the foliage.



Here's Gloria:






Not a great shot, but you can kind of see the lighter streaks.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> 1. We have to get you a Beverly Fischer. I can't stand the thought of you not having one of your favorites in there. Plus I am tired of hearing you talk about it. :rollhappy:
> 
> 2. I would lay a cool $100 bill on the table that says there is no way in hell you are stopping after you get those two plants. I used to say I was giving it up after the next plant too. That was four years ago, I am still saying it, and I break the vow every f'ing time.
> 
> Friends may come and go, and wives are replaceable, but orchids get in your blood and the sickness has no cure.



1. Oh, I assure you, Ms. Beverley will be mine one of these days.

2. 'Calm down' does not equal 'stop buying.' I can assure you, I'll still be getting more! However, as a person that has to entirely pack up and move at least 5 times a year, I need to keep it managable. That's one of the reasons I like Parvis. Nice and compact! I just need Joyce and Norito, though!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> However, as a person that has to entirely pack up and move at least 5 times a year, I need to keep it managable.


 
I hear that.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet looks like a happy and healthy gloria. I remember a while back you started a thread about seedling care. I remember that this gloria was one of them. How are your others coming along?


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> Sweet looks like a happy and healthy gloria. I remember a while back you started a thread about seedling care. I remember that this gloria was one of them. How are your others coming along?


My Paph seedlings are all doing well! Same with my Phrag seedlings. Due to their delicate-ness, they tend to scare me a bit more.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

cool!

Your Phrag Uranus is happy with you now too? oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> cool!
> 
> Your Phrag Uranus is happy with you now too? oke: :rollhappy:


Nope! That thing needs to make up its mind.


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I hear that.



Me too (!!)  

Zach, you are building a fine collection there. I love the GN foliage! How cool is that!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I need to keep it managable.


I don't understand the word "managable" -- what does it mean???????


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't understand the word "managable" -- what does it mean???????


My apologies. I'm allowed to misspell a word once in a while, I hope.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> My apologies. I'm allowed to misspell a word once in a while, I hope.


No - no - no! I was trying to be funny, not criticize you! It was my way of saying *I* don't know what that word means, for my collection is out of control...


----------



## cdub (Sep 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> However, as a person that has to entirely pack up and move at least 5 times a year, I need to keep it managable.



If the window greenhouse starts to overflow, you know there's always room at Chris' Orchid Inn. They'll be well taken care of, plus free HBO. 

BTW, your collection was growing quicker than I was led to believe. Zach, don't keep your orchid excitement from me. You know I am stifled at home and only find enjoyment with the weekly watering of my plants, and living vicariously through you.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> No - no - no! I was trying to be funny, not criticize you! It was my way of saying *I* don't know what that word means, for my collection is out of control...


Oooooh ok, I'm sorry! I've been browsing the OSF too much lately.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 7, 2006)

Not many of us get support at home for this addiction. That's why I say we need to start a club house for orchid growers. Someplace where we can go to and grow in peace with other like minded individuals. A sort of He-man-orchid-lovers club if you will.


----------



## Mahon (Sep 7, 2006)

How large is that _Phrag. besseae_ Peru 1988? And any references as to where it came from or anything? The older _Phrag. besseae_ are almost non-existent, the original 2 clumps collected by Calaway Dodson himself died within the last few years (they were collected in 1981), they were originally growing at Selby Gardens...

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

Mahon said:


> How large is that _Phrag. besseae_ Peru 1988? And any references as to where it came from or anything? The older _Phrag. besseae_ are almost non-existent, the original 2 clumps collected by Calaway Dodson himself died within the last few years (they were collected in 1981), they were originally growing at Selby Gardens...
> 
> -Pat


One bloomed growth with 3 new growths coming on. It's a division of a division from a plant Orchids Limited imported back in the day.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 7, 2006)

Divisions of legal, wild-collected besseae are pretty hard to find. Unless you ask the right people.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> A sort of He-man-orchid-lovers club if you will.


C'mon Heather. Let's gang up on him for that sexist statement...

Cute photo, anyway!


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> C'mon Heather. Let's gang up on him for that sexist statement...



Yeha...I've been biting my tongue on that one all afternoon, Dot. 

John, if you don't allow us girls in your little club, know that I *will* kick your sorry ass. 

Besides. Someone needs to chaperone you and Zachary. oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 7, 2006)

Everyone knows that Darla and the girls were allowed to hang out with, but never join the club. Sorry, wimmen are trouble.  

Let the clawing begin.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

"clawing"???

Ah, how you underestimate us...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 2, 2007)

I suppose it's about time for an update.

*Mexipedium*
_Mexipedium xerophyticum_ 'Oaxaca' CBR/AOS


*Paphiopedilum*
Brachypetalum
_Paphiopedilum godefroyae_ var. _leucochilum_
_Paphiopedilum_ Blanchett (_Paphiopedilum niveum_ 'White Out' x _Paphiopedilum_ Psyche 'Krull's King' AM/AOS)
_Paphiopedilum_ Sierra Lace 'Tightly Knit' HCC/AOS x _Paphiopedilum_ Island Mist 'Tall Tall Giant'
_Paphiopedilum_ Double Trix 'Perfect 10' x _Paphiopedilum_Bella Lucia 'Red Cap' AM/AOS 

Polyantha
_Paphiopedilum sanderianum_ x sib. ('Dragon Dance' x 'Dark Spider')
_Paphiopedilum_ Leroy Booth 'Tip Top' x _Paphiopedilum rothschildianum_ 'The King'

Parvisepalum
_Paphiopedilum armeniacum_
_Paphiopedilum delenatii_
_Paphiopedilum emersonii_
_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ (x2)
_Paphiopedilum_ Armeni White (_Paphiopedilum armeniacum_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Fanaticum (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Green Ice' x _Paphiopedilum micranthum_ 'Mallingham')
_Paphiopedilum_ Franz Glanz (_Paphiopedilum armeniacum_ x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Fumi's Delight (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum armeniacum_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Ho Chi Minh (_Paphiopedilum vietnamense_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Joyce Hasegawa (_Paphiopedilum delenatii_ x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_) (x2)
_Paphiopedilum_ Lola Bird (_Paphiopedilum emersonii_ x _Paphiopedilum micranthum_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Lynleigh Koopowitz (_Paphiopedilum delenatii_ 'Fair Rosamund' x _Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Green Giant')
_Paphiopedilum_ Magic Lantern (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum delenatii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Magic Lantern 'Pink Blush' x _Paphiopedilum_ Fanaticum 'Fantastic'
_Paphiopedilum_ Memoria Larry Heuer (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ 'Tracery' x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_ 'Alabaster')
_Paphiopedilum_ Memoria Larry Heuer (_Paphiopedilum malipoense_ x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Norito Hasegawa (_Paphiopedilum armeniacum_ x _Paphiopedilum malipoense_)
_Paphiopedilum_ Winter Pearl (_Paphiopedilum_ Magic Lantern 'Pink Fusion' AM/AOS x _Paphiopedilum emersonii_ 'Mallingham')

Parvisepalum x Polyantha
_Paphiopedilum_ Gloria Naugle (variegated) (_Paphiopedilum micranthum_ x _Paphiopedilum rothschildianum_)


*Phragmipedium*
_Phragmipedium besseae_ 'Peru 1988'
_Phragmipedium fischeri_ ('Waunakee' x self) (x3)
_Phragmipedium_ Cape Gold Nugget (_Phragmipedium pearcei_ x _Phragmipedium_ Eric Young)
_Phragmipedium_ Saint Ouen 3N (flavum color) (_Phragmipedium_ Hanne Popow 'Peachy' x _Phragmipedium besseae_ f. _flavum_ 'Taiyo' AM/AOS 4N)
_Phragmipedium_ Uranus (_Phragmipedium lindleyanum_ x _Phragmipedium_ Grande)
_Phragmipedium_ Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N x _Phragmipedium fischeri_
_Phragmipedium_ Red Lightning 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x _Phragmipedium besseae_ 'Black Falls' AM/AOS
_Phragmipedium wallisii_ 'Rapunzel' x _Phragmipedium kovachii_ 'Goliath'


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## cdub (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa someone's a parvi maniac.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 3, 2007)

cdub said:


> whoa someone's a parvi maniac.


I can't help it. I have a problem.


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> I can't help it. I have a problem.



Wow. Unheard of around here!


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2007)

nice collection Zach


----------

